# What is my personality type?



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*18 yr old female who is a bit stressed

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore!** Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*










This is a pretty picture. I like the texture of the house and the land its on. I can feel it in my mind. Ive projected myself into it I think. The ground has pebbles and small rocks that I feel beneath my feet. I don’t like the shrubbery so I avoid it. I want to go inside the house and explore it, touch its rough bricky stone walls. Look through the window, to see how different it is to view the sky from inside the house as opposed to outside. The sky is very beautiful, theres a sort of spiritual nature about it that I cant explain. The orange part is like warmth and safety, the white is like enlightenment, and the blue is the unknown. I wonder where this is. Is it on a deserted island? Or is it in an isolated part of some country? Admittedly, this is the second picture. The first was a boring outline of a mountain scape.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
outward reaction: "oh no!"
initial thoughts: yay, a chance to figure out how to get there in time, this is exciting! my friends' responses will be interesting. i wonder how this will all work out. if we dont make it in time, i do hope they give out refunds... but ill be pretty guttered to miss out on my first concert. (ive never been to a concert before, but i i really want to)

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
i guess he/she can go.... but i dont trust them. i dont want to go to the after party. a whole concert is already enough for one day, maybe a even a month. i need time to recharge, and overconfident people at parties are scary. i could wait for them and drive back when they're done. but you said there were more people right? well, if only the driver wants to go to the afterparty while no one else does, he/she shouldnt go. dont they feel guilty for wasting everyone else's time?

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
outwardly say: "ahh okay" and then try to understand their point of view and tell them my interpretation of their belief and how i would agree with them in their circumstances.
inward reaction: check over my current beliefs to see if they're flawed, in case the friend's belief might be correct. if i do find a flaw, i restructure my belief completely.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
intervene if my reputation will remain in tact or if i wont be physically harmed in the process. if i will be harmed, hope for someone else to intervene.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
My values will most likely change in the future as I gather more life experience, but until then they have no exceptions. My values are a set of rules which give me motivation to continue living as someone i could be proud of.
#1: I am not special. No one is special. We are unique because of our unique set of experiences, but that does not make anyone special.
#2: Until I learn a whole theory and everything to do with it (not just an overview), I will not attempt to judge/criticize it or make a decision based on it. I will not publicly claim to understand it because that is lying.
#3: I must strive to make the world a more equal place by at least doing one significant thing in my lifetime, like adopting orphans or giving most of my earnings to charity. I really only need a small apartment to live in, a house maybe if I get married and adopt. I will adopt 3 children because I think that's the maximum I can sustain with my future income.
#4: If your actions don't hurt anyone other than yourself, I see no problem with it. Similarly, don't do anything that will hurt anyone significantly whether physical, emotional or mental.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) I don't know... I guess I spend a lot of my time thinking about what I should do with my life when I graduate. I'm really afraid of being stuck in a 9-5 job. I need change and fun and I really want to have a job which contributes to my self-development. And I want to travel too, and live in some unconventional places or different cities. 
Also, I don't really want much compared to most people. I'm really flexible about my wants, they don't even need to be fulfilled and I'll still be fine. And I don't lash back at people when they offend me... I accept that it's a part of me that I need to improve.
b) I want to be more assertive and not awkward at all.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I guess I trust them most of the time. If they are particularly strong, I will treat them as fact. If they are weak, I will ignore them until I get more information that proves them correct. They are triggered when I have options to choose from, and there is only one correct option or one efficient one.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Introspecting while thinking about my worldview, or while reading or while listening to music. It feels nice and almost spiritual.
b) Knowing that people think my current behaviour around them is weird drains me most. Because it feels like I'm not socially up to standard and that makes me less of a person.
*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I repress my enthusiasm because it makes me look like a tryhard.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I would recommend checking out http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html
Your answer to question 1 correlates more to a SiNe/NeSi axis rather than a NiSe/SeNi axis.

A lot of the other questions also shows A LOT of Ne I'd also make a guess at Fi over Ti, but it's too early to say for certain.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Can you explain the axis difference please? and where you found the Ne and Fi? Thanks


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

1. Gonna disagree with @Acerbusvenator on this one and say that meaning and richness of experience = Ni/Se
2. Super easy going about the experience... Se?
3. Fe? Not sure.
4. outward is not about starting discussion, but gathering data... that is Je (Fe probably). inward supports this... there is an internal belief structure, still rather malleable at a young age, that has to pass the beliefs off, Pi (Ni).
5. I have a really hard time seeing an ENFP answer this measured-ly. They'd jump in no matter what. Joan of Arc style.
6. Strong Ni?
7. a) Se, supports current theory. b) Not sure. Se?
8) Weak Ni?
10) a) ENFP doesn't have a 'worldview' .. that is a word I often use describing Pi. b) Wow, Fe/Ni says me.
11) Ha!

Chaotic Neutral!? Ha!

I vote young xNFJ... but you could also be an xSFP, hilariously. I think that is less likely.

Ni/Se 'axis'... and not a T type... I am going to guess Fe/Ti, though that is really what's in question for me.

Think of Ni/Se-Se/Ni axis .. which we will call 'mystical partiers' or Exhibit A...lol.... vs Ne/Si-Si/Ne axis ... which we will call 'only fun in theory' or Exhibit B.

all the xSxP types and xNxJ types are the 'mystical partiers' (mostly joking with these terms). Se brings richness of experience and desire to explore life... Ni brings symbolic meaning (or intuitive brilliance) to it. Meaning wrestling with exploring life.

all the xSxJ types and the xNxP types are the only fun in theory folks. Ne brings a wealth of ideals/dreams/possibilities into their minds, but Si makes them kinda procedural and particular about their real-life actions. Possibilities wrestling with responsibilities.

The difference in NJ vs SP is which is winning, Meaning or Living.
The difference in NP vs SJ is which is winning, Possible or Responsible.

I hope that makes any sense... Acerbus might explain it better.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

> The difference in NJ vs SP is which is winning, Meaning or Living.
> The difference in NP vs SJ is which is winning, Possible or Responsible.


Yeah, I think I'm definately an NJ/SP type then because I'm quite often torn between getting to the core meaning/purpose of something and being careful not to project meaning, because after all we are really just decaying meat (which is really confronting for me). While I really don't care about possibility or responsibility.

Do you have any questions for me to help you decide on Fe/Ti or Fi/Te?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Actually, I haven't met many NJs who put much thought on the meaning of life and that type of stuff.
Usually it's the ESPs when they hit their mid-life crisis (Ni inferior developing) when they actually start to talk about the meaning of life.
What I've seen then ISJs start to talk about the possibility of life on other planets and that stuff.

Reason why INJs don't talk much about the future or meaning or stuff like that: It is the dominant function's area and the dominant function is internal. This means that there's no need to talk about it. It is an area of confidence and a subjective function.

Going through the questionnaire.
1. NeSi or SiNe
2. Ne being hyper with possibilities.
3. Ne generating possibilities rather than answering the question...
4. Could be FiTe
5. Fi
6. Fi and Te
7. Ne
8. Sounds a lot like strong Ne
9. Basically ENFP
10. Ne

http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html
vs
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/76894-recognizing-inferior-function-infj.html
You are more likely ENFP than INJ


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

So, taking both of your typings into consideration, I may be an INFJ, ISFP, or INFP because I'm pretty sure I'm an introvert.

I'm a bit confused as acer and arkigos are interpreting completely differently... @myjazz @ElectricSparkle @alionsroar you're typing in other threads seem alright, mind helping me here? More opinions are always better


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't really know. Maybe INFP?

1. half of it is on sensory stuff - what you can see and touch etc, but the details are related to your own internal sensory perception. 'white' 'feels' the same as 'enlightenment'. You are not focused on the picture itself. Si.

But given how you constantly are seeking information from the external world, and you don't care if your car breaks down, and seeking more information from your friends seems like a lot of Se/Ne since they're the extraverted perceiving functions so you are probably not Si dominant.

6. Seems more like Fi/Te since your values are based on external facts which you 'like'.

Ti would want to question those 'facts' since their thinking is introverted and based on things they experience.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello Inure, Since you called me out I suppose I have to come on in and have a seat. 
So far I would say that ISTJ seems to be the best fit. Of course as always I am open for discussion, ridicule, and a slight what the heck you thinking. 
For starters Introvert shouldn't be open for discussion right? so I
To me you display more Sensor than Intuition... S
To me you definitely display a T type...T
based on what I think of your functions I would have to say....J
My thoughts is that you are more in the ISTJ are...based on several points of idea's I believe that you show Extraverted Thinking, Introverted Sensing, Introverted Feeling, and possibly Extraverted Intuition.
Before I go into why I came to this conclusion.....Mark Set Go


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@stone100674 since you're online, mind helping out as well?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

> To me you definitely display a T type...T
> based on what I think of your functions I would have to say....J


Why do you say T type? I'm pretty people centred apart from some anxiety when I'm around ESFPs. Also, I'm not quite sure if I'm a P or a J because I can't stand clutter, I don't like anything without a system, it stresses me out but I'm rather easy going and impulsive. I have a bit of a spending problem and can't control my appetite, and I'm a push over who has issues saying no.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Inure Penumbra said:


> Why do you say T type? I'm pretty people centred apart from some anxiety when I'm around ESFPs. Also, I'm not quite sure if I'm a P or a J because I can't stand clutter, I don't like anything without a system, it stresses me out but I'm rather easy going and impulsive. I have a bit of a spending problem and can't control my appetite, and I'm a push over who has issues saying no.


To start T type and F type such as in IxTx or IxFx has little to do ,if any, with people oriented or centered or lack of. A simple basis would be that an T type- thinking process is based more on the logical side or the data or facts. As can be seen in debates which is an T type's play ground more so for T dom's. Where is F type's this the opposite as in the debate playground F types can get bullied by the T types by there over stimulated logical thinking, to them we can pose a threat on the playground or be dismissed by something that looks like logic to them......I am getting of in abstract view back to whats at hand....

From several post that you made it seems to me that you displaying an T type


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

To me you seem very much like an INFP. 
I've noticed many times when people of that type describe these pictures they don't just describe what the picture is or what it might mean but actually often imagine themselves in the picture and describe how they imagine things in the picture could change for example. There is a stylistic similarity I've began to notice.
I also get a sense you have a strong value system. I see perennial questions alluded to, like what is good? What does a person truly need in life? What is the right way to relate to people? You seem to have put a great deal of energy into defining your life values. That's how it's coming across to me reading your answers. I see a very humanistic and ethical person with a good imagination and who ruminates on ethical questions, and an introvert, so I'm leaning toward INFP. You might want to visit the INFP section of the forum to see if you can relate to the other posters there.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't get how you all aren't picking up on INFJ. "ISTJ"? Real ly?

1. You have strong Ni due to how you "imagine" (requiring you to enter your mind) yourself in the picture. You even imagine the feel of different substances in the image, which suggests Ni coupled with Se.

- NOTE: Ne is more about live in the moment creativity where Ni is about constructing the bigger picture in life. Which sounds more like you?

2. You have Fe as your aux function due to its strength and since you are an introvert, your dom function has to be introverted and therefore means your aux is extroverted. Fe is defined as "building report with others" and easily attaching to the concerns of others (only when in domain or aux functions). Fi is more reserved about its feelings and tends to act more as an inner flame to the values of its user. A good way to tell which you are is whether you find that you are more animated when talking (Fe-Body and facial expressions a must) or more reserved (Fi)?

3. You are not Si and we all know that, leaving Se.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not picking up INFJ because I know her well enough to understand that she isn't.
She isn't even an introvert.
She's a cognitive extrovert. 
Too hyper to be an introvert - social or cognitive.
I've had an ENFJ feeling from her for a long time tbh... 
Been thinking that she's a cognitive extrovert for longer than that.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

A "cognitive" extrovert? What? Please explain.

INFJ's actually are frequently mistaken for extroverts due to their need and desire for relationships. However, an introvert wants deep relationships as versus to shallow relationships for extroverts.

And she mentions that she wants time alone quite often to introspect. Last time I checked, introspection wasn't at the top of an extrovert's list.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Tru7h said:


> A "cognitive" extrovert? What? Please explain.
> 
> Info's actually are frequently mistaken for extroverts due to their need and desire for relationships. However, an introvert wants deep relationships as versus to shallow relationships for extroverts.
> 
> And she mentions that she wants time alone quite often to introspect. Last time I checked, introspection wasn't at the top of an extrovert's list.


Cognitive extrovert is someone who uses Fe, Te, Se, or Ne as their dominant function.

That she wants to spend time introspecting doesn't really say much since she basically wants to be an introvert. More than that then everyone does introspecting. She never really did much of introspecting during the time I knew her tho.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Tru7h said:


> I don't get how you all aren't picking up on INFJ. "ISTJ"? Real ly?
> 
> 1. You have strong Ni due to how you "imagine" (requiring you to enter your mind) yourself in the picture. You even imagine the feel of different substances in the image, which suggests Ni coupled with Se.
> 
> ...


INFJ realllllllllly?!?!?!?!?

If you actually read anything by Inure you you can rule out INFJ


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

myjazz said:


> INFJ realllllllllly?!?!?!?!?
> 
> If you actually read anything by Inure you you can rule out INFJ


I dd read "anything" as you claim. What is your take on this? What do you see wrong with my analysis?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> I also get a sense you have a strong value system. I see perennial questions alluded to, like what is good? What does a person truly need in life? What is the right way to relate to people? You seem to have put a great deal of energy into defining your life values. That's how it's coming across to me reading your answers. I see a very humanistic and ethical person with a good imagination and who ruminates on ethical questions, and an introvert, so I'm leaning toward INFP.


What do you mean by "good"? 

Value #5 (Because I couldn't edit the OP. This was originally a reply to you, but it turned into me rambling about a value that I follow and hadn't realised/mentioned when I was filling in my form)
I don't think there's such thing as good or bad. I find these dichotomies to be degrading and oversimplifying life and the living organisms and elements in it. When people define something as bad, they no longer treat it with the respect it deserves (eg. other people, animals, the environment). I don't believe in "good guys" and "bad guys". Someone can do bad things, but that doesn't mean they are a bad person. A murderer could be a loving parent as well, and even though I think they should be punished for their actions, I do not think other people should demonise the person. 

When addressing that value question, it was pretty difficult for me because I had to analyse my usual behaviour to figure out why I acted that way and which morals were driving me. I hope the blue highlight catches everyone's attention because it is an important add-on to my form.


----------

